# Tuning Down One Fret To Eb



## Guest (Jun 9, 2018)

I have been playing tuned down to Eb for the last week or two. I did it to make it easier to sing, but I am really liking the feel of the strings. It's great for stretching, bending and finger vibrato. This was the tuning SRV and Hendrix used. Lots other too I guess. I think Johnny Lang is tuned down on Lie To Me as well. 

If you use this tuning tell me why, if you don't, give it a try.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I do. I’ m in a cover band. Easier to sing. Also keeps harmonica and accodian players away. Bonus!

I set up my guitars and intonnate them at E b. Not standard E. Works well. I love the spaghetti strings too. Great for bends!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I used it for a long time bcs it was easier to sing. Then I started playing with people more and I’d have to capo on the first fret which was no fun. So I went back to standard tuning and just worked a bit more on vocal. However, if the big note is C then it’s a bitch to hit and it’s easier to drop the guitar a half tone down.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2018)

I use robot tuners which make it easy to go from Eb to open G to E 440 to drop D etc...


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2018)

keithb7 said:


> I set up my guitars and intonnate them at E b. Not standard E. Works well.


Do you find a big difference in the intonation from E to Eb?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've used it when I was learning Hole Hearted by Extreme. Eb gives the guitar an entirley different feel, especially Blues based stuff. Highly recommended. I'm thinking of dedicating my 12 string to Eb tuning fairly soon.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I tune my 12 string to Eb to lower the tension on the neck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2018)

A friend told me years ago (before the internet) the reason most 12 strings you find in pawn shops are messed up is because they are supposed to be tuned to Eb.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Weird story.

When I started playing I tuned my guitar to the family piano which unbeknownst to me was tuned down a semitone. Why my old man had it tuned low is anyone's guess, but he was a freaky good musician and was likely experimenting somehow. In any event, I didn't discover I was tuned low until I started jamming with friends (or maybe it was a church gig, but about the same time anyway, I would have been 14 or 15). 

Over the years I tuned down as a way of easing my voice and getting a bit more growl out of my guitars, but as my bands always tuned to concert/standard pitch it was hard to maintain the habit. These days I still tune down sometimes, and one of my acoustics seems to prefer it.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> I tune my 12 string to Eb to lower the tension on the neck.





Player99 said:


> A friend told me years ago (before the internet) the reason most 12 strings you find in pawn shops are messed up is because they are supposed to be tuned to Eb.


The Standard for 12 strings in the 60s & 70s was to tune to D, and capo up 2 frets.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Merlin said:


> The Standard for 12 strings in the 60s & 70s was to tune to D, and capo up 2 frets.


That's what I did when I had one, bloody thing still sunk at the sound hole.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Morkolo said:


> That's what I did when I had one, bloody thing still sunk at the sound hole.


The problem that’s usually seen on older 12s is the bridge pulling up. Modern ones with 10 gauge sets usually fare a bit better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

A good trick with 12 strings is to only use 6 strings. Sometimes a nice 12 will go cheap at a pawn shop. Just put on a fresh set of 6 and you have a nice wide fret board...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> A good trick with 12 strings is to only use 6 strings. Sometimes a nice 12 will go cheap at a pawn shop. Just put on a fresh set of 6 and you have a nice wide fret board...


Although the bracing in them is heavier so may not make the greatest six string.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

Wardo said:


> Although the bracing in them is heavier so may not make the greatest six string.


Right...


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I used to. Jimi, SRV, Yngwie, Van Halen, Extreme and I’m sure I’m missing a bunch. I have a Squier Stagemaster with a reverse headstock tuned to Eb. I call it my Jimi guitar.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

Merlin said:


> The problem that’s usually seen on older 12s is the bridge pulling up.


A 'someday, when I have time' project.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2018)

laristotle said:


> A 'someday, when I have time' project.
> 
> View attachment 214721


Loosen off the string tension.

Boil a kettle.

Direct the steam into the sound hole for 2-3 minutes. Seal the sound hole with a plastic piece and tape, or a book.

Repeat the steam daily.

When you shower bring the guitar into the room and let it soak up some steam.

After a month or two the top should go back to near normal.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Yep after a few years of playing in bands we switched to this tuning. Way easier to sing.


----------

